# ID fish please



## Dgonc86 (May 12, 2020)

LFS has an assortment of lake Malawi cichlids, can you ID this one for me please


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Some Aulonocara "Peacock" of unknown origin. Most unmarked tend to be vague hybrids. If male, can turn shiny blue withe yellow- orange color.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

I had a fish just like that. I agree. Some kind of hybrid peacock.


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

I think you need to look at pictures of Peacock females from all over the internet to be sure. Defintitely not Strawberry Peacock. Cross that off the list as well as Firefish.


----------

